# rectificador semicontrolado con scrs



## Dianita52 (Mar 30, 2008)

hola amigos reuiero hacer  un rectificador semicontrolado con SCR´s que regule la intensidad luminosa de una lámpara incandescente de 120V, 100W, a partir de la red trifásica de AC.
tengo un montaje el cual se basa en transformadores scrs y transistores pero al probarlos no sirve si alguno me pudiera colaborar les agradeceria...


----------



## pepechip (Mar 31, 2008)

hola
Aunque dispongas de red trifasica me supongo que la lampara sera monofasica, por lo tanto puedes utilizar este esquema


----------



## joselui (Oct 5, 2011)

Alguien q me explique como es q funciona un circuito de cruce por cero... Necesito 2 para poder disparar los scr's de un rectificador semicontrolado?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 6, 2011)

joselui dijo:


> Alguien q me explique como es q funciona un circuito de cruce por cero... Necesito 2 para poder disparar los scr's de un rectificador semicontrolado?


Saludos. Mira este tema se a tratado mucho en este foro, debes usar el buscador.
Pero es simple de entender como funciona.
El Cruce por cero es comúnmente utilizado en las matemáticas, el tratamiento de imágenes y en la electrónica.
Es en palabras simples, es el punto en el cual una onda o señal cambia de polaridad o signo.
Se representa de forma dirécta como el eje X del plano cartesiano.


Y esquemas hay varios, busca el que mas se adecue a tus necesidades.


----------



## joselui (Oct 6, 2011)

Me ha quedado claro lo del cruce por cero... esa señal yo la mando al pic para poder controlar el angulo de disparo de los scr´s cierto? y las 2 señales de salida que me de el pic las he de meter a un opto para aislar la etapa de control con la de potencia?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 7, 2011)

Algo así... Solo ya que tengas los pulsos del Zero Crossing, tienes que darles retrasos para disparar
los triacs en puntos donde la senoide vaya cambiando de fase.


----------

